# Wannabe models :)



## Puma (Jul 9, 2011)

.
I have been trying to get better over time. I read alot of info from this site as well as others. I am not claiming to be anywhere near the level of the photographers on this site.

What I would like to know is if I am making good progress. The photos in my portfolio seem to not be even close to the evel of photos on this site. However I am pretty proud of this most recent photo shoot I have done. It was with 2 women who have no modeling experience so the poses are kinda subpar, but im working on my ability to help women pose.

Any criticism would be greatly appreciated. Any verification that I am improving would also be appreciated.
Here is a sample of my recent photo shoot. I only have 1 alien bee 800 light, 1 sb-800 speedlight and the backdrop. I am shooting with a nikon d-80.

#1






Thanks
-Puma-
.


----------



## Puma (Jul 9, 2011)

.

OH and i told her what the flash would do in her sunglasses and thats the effect she desired

-Puma-

.


----------



## NikonME (Jul 9, 2011)

They look uncomfortable and posed. Just talk to them for a bit and let them relax. Take shots once they are comfortable and you will get better photographs.

I'd also avoid the umbrella reflection or at least edit it out.


----------



## NikonME (Jul 9, 2011)

Puma said:


> OH and i told her what the flash would do in her sunglasses and thats the effect she desired
> 
> -Puma-



It ruins the shot because the viewers attention is stuck to that reflection.


----------



## Puma (Jul 9, 2011)

.

Here is another shot...no sunglasses and no poses...lol
#2






#3




-Puma-

.


----------



## Tomasko (Jul 9, 2011)

Is it just me or did she actually have THAT much make-up on her face? Does it feel natural to you Puma? Look at all that reflection...


----------



## Puma (Jul 9, 2011)

.

Do you mean on #2? Im not sure what I could do to reduce it? Im not the most experienced guy, thats why im on here...lol

-Puma-

.


----------



## NikonME (Jul 9, 2011)

A larger light source (big softbox), reflection from a wall or similar would give you less specular highlights on her face.


----------



## Puma (Jul 9, 2011)

.

oh ok, i understand that. Actually the softbox was setup on the other side of her face, the light on this side was a reflective umbrella, i should of swapped them each time she changed profiles.

-Puma-

.


----------



## Tigertail (Jul 9, 2011)

I am by no means experienced or knowledgable but these are my initial impressions. It feels unnatural and a bit dated looking lacking an "artsy" feel. I don't like the background and if possible I'd try shooting outdoors perhaps with a brick wall or something like that behind them. I don't like the softness of the photos and I'm not sure if that is from their make-up or editing.


----------



## kasperjd4 (Jul 9, 2011)

It looks like your a little too close to that background or maybe the background light is too bright. I also am not a fan of those types of backgrounds as they always remind me of school portraits. The lighting is okay. It's just kindof flat. I can't really tell if your white balance is right or not but the colors look a little off. 

For sunglass reflections, if you hang a large white sheet and shoot the reflection through that it will create a very nice glow reflection instead of a "umbrella" reflection or "softbox" reflection. 

Your models look uncomfortable. I work with all different models, from pro's to 1st timers. The best photos you'll get is when they are comfortable around you. Make sure they are relaxed and having fun. Poses should come naturally but they do take a long time to understand & learn how to pose people. 

Overall it's looking good! Keep on practicing.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 10, 2011)

Puma said:


> .
> 
> Do you mean on #2? Im not sure what I could do to reduce it? Im not the most experienced guy, thats why im on here...lol
> 
> ...




Then why are you posting in the Pro gallery, i'm not a fan of the poses and the lighting is not very good in all of them they look like they are only about a foot from the backdrop


----------



## Puma (Jul 10, 2011)

.

 Well im sorry if you feel I shouldnt have posted here.  And yes we were very close to the backdrop..I had to setup in a small room and I was backed up to both walls...the girls and backdrop on one wall and I was backed up to the other. I dont have my own studio yet.

-Puma-

.


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 10, 2011)

Puma said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Well im sorry if you feel I shouldnt have posted here.
> 
> .



lol you posted in the professional gallery...and you're asking all kinds of beginner questions.  And clearly using a beginner setup.  So the right forum would be....BEGINNERS section! 

Anyways, I will agree that they "look" posed and unnatural.  Sometimes with people I will have them look away and then when I give the command they snap their head toward me with their smile.  It helps the unnatural look of someone holding a smile.  OR get your subjects to laugh.  Tell a joke or something.  A laugh can be the perfect smile.  Just hold down that shutter and fire a bunch off!  

Best if luck, looks like a good start!


----------



## gsgary (Jul 11, 2011)

Puma said:


> .
> 
> Well im sorry if you feel I shouldnt have posted here.  And yes we were very close to the backdrop..I had to setup in a small room and I was backed up to both walls...the girls and backdrop on one wall and I was backed up to the other. I dont have my own studio yet.
> 
> ...



If you have no room to place a light behind them for a hair light you are going to struggle to get good shots


----------



## DDGphotos (Jul 27, 2011)

YOU did JUST GREAT this time . .  I completely understand the challenges working with NEW non-experience models! !  ! ! !  
  I remember back long ago trying to get ANYONE to shoot for me.   Dont be afraid to exerement with the lighting and
look through magazine adds for poses that you like! ! !  dont stop shooting sometimes the out-takes are better then the
posed shots


----------



## KmH (Jul 27, 2011)

Pablum. &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593;


----------

